# when to use a leader with a plug ??



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

ok , i got the plugs yall said i should get, now when or if i need

to use a steel leader with them ???


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure, i was told to get a bommer long A, xrap, MirOlure,

the rest i know what to do with, but thoes i dont


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i wouldn't use a steel leader.....sounds like mostly inshore plugs, i'd use a 18"20lb flourocarbon leader


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you only need a steel leader if you're after spanish, kings, bluefish, and other toothy critters


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i use heaver leaders on the more exspensive plugs and lures!!:doh


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Backlash (6/14/2008)*ok , i got the plugs yall said i should get, now when or if i need to use a steel leader with them ???




No need for a steel leader on most inshore fish. I would use either a 15 or 20# fluorocarbon leader..



Pastor Billy


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

man im pissedd today i was throwing a top dog jr. or whatever its called and the line woudl get caught up on one of the treble hooks like every throw...it kept pissing me off! do yall have the same problems?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *L.Crooke (6/14/2008)*man im pissedd today i was throwing a top dog jr. or whatever its called and the line woudl get caught up on one of the treble hooks like every throw...it kept pissing me off! do yall have the same problems?


if you are tying your lure straight to braid, or light mono, this is going to happen.... i'd recommend 18" of 20# flourocarbon leader.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Luke---Your problem may be in your casting technique, rod actionor retrieve. 

Are we talking spinning tackle or bait casting here? I'd about bet on spinning because a baitcaster demands good line control to prevent backlashes. Lightly feather the line just before your lure hits the water. This will assure that your plug lands with the tail facing away from you. This is automatic with a bait caster but not necessarily so with spinning tackle.

A rod with a very limp tip doesn't work well with heavier lures, either casting or on the retrieve. A Top Dog or large Skitterwalk won't work very well on a light Ugly Stick.

Here are afew other considerations: 

If you are casting into the wind, drop the rod tip all the way down to the water rather than leaving it high. This cuts way down on slack line which will lessen the chance of fouling. It might even increase your distance in some circumstances. You will at least gain line and lure control. 

In choppy water, work the lure with your tip low and to the side. Again, you gain line and lure control.

If you are casting from a high seawall, pier or jetty, a top water lure may not be the best choice. Try a Kastmaster, Mr. Champ, or a jig. 

When I was working for Pure Fishing (Berkley, Abu Garcia, Fenwick, 7-Strand, Stren, Spiderwire, etc) I spent a lot of time giving casting demos and instruction. I stressed line control a lot. 

Oh yeah, I get hooks fouled on spinning tackle occasionally but mighty seldom on a bait caster.


----------

